# Habt Ihr auch uralte Leibchen und Höschen im Schrank .....



## TortureKing (17. Juni 2004)

..... fliegt bei Euch im Keller immer noch das uralte Equipment in nem alten verschimmelten Karton rum, oder habt Ihr am Ende noch ein altes Bike rumfliegen ? 

Dann holt es aus dem Schattendasein, und kommt zum _Retrobiken_ an und um das Steinbrüchlein und dem Nürnberger Hafen.

"Was soll den das ?" ..... werden sich einige fragen ...... Es war der 11. Juni diesen Jahres und einige von uns saßen beim Pizzaessen und hatten nichts als dumme Ideen ..... das Retrobiken war geboren  .

Terminlich will ich jetzt noch nichts festlegen ..... ich schlage aber nächste Woche vor .... und damit keine Überschneidungen mit anderen festen Termin passieren, mal den *Dienstag 22.6. 18:30 * (oder als Ausweichtermin den Mittwoch 23.6. / Schreibt einfach dazu wann Ihr am besten könnt ).

*Treffpunkt:* "Bootparkplatz"
*Strecke:* easy ohne größere technische Schwierigkeiten (auf Wunsch kann natürlich auch ne Showeinlage gemacht werden und ein oder 2 interessante Stellen gibt es dann doch  ), Fahrtzeit ca. 1,5 - 2 Stunden (ähnlich Eisdielenbiken) 
*Schweißfaktor:* geht schon 
*Erholung:* entweder Biergarten oder Eisdiele danach
*Preis:* derjenige der die ältesten Klamotte am Körper hat, oder dementsprechendes Bikematerial dabei hat, bekommt von mir ein Eis spendiert ..... 

Also ran an die Buletten ... wünschenswert wären neben den üblichen Verdächtigen natürlich auch mal neue vor die Linsen zu bekommen.

Der Retrobiker

P.S. Natürlich dürfen auch Leute mit dem neuesten Material erscheinen .... Mittelpunkt ist die Bikerei (und ein oder zwei wunderschöne  Retro-Trikots hab ich für Euch noch im Schrank  )


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Juni 2004)

klingt ja verlockend !!!!!  die zeit würde mir passen. event 10min. wartezeit einrechnen.

aha ein eis spendiert  der TK auch noch   na da weiss ich doch mit welchem rad ich am start bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (17. Juni 2004)

Ich hoff mal, dass ich dabeisein kann.   

Hm... ich glaub, für den Event schraub ich mein 93er Cycletech wieder zusammen, da bekomm ich zwar net des Eis, aber es is halbwegs Retro. Und n passendes Trikot hab ich auch noch im Schrank    

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELZE , ich bräuchte dann bei Gelegenheit mal die XC, die muss als Gabel herhalten. Hab sonst keine andere.


----------



## sunflower (17. Juni 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoff mal, dass ich dabeisein kann.
> 
> Hm... ich glaub, für den Event schraub ich mein 93er Cycletech wieder zusammen, da bekomm ich zwar net des Eis, aber es is halbwegs Retro. Und n passendes Trikot hab ich auch noch im Schrank


Du darfst garnet mit, weil DU vom Alter her net Retro genug bist!   Da gehn nur Ü30er an den Start... *scherz*

Nee, meinste die nehmen uns junge Hüpfer überhaupt mit?


----------



## miura (17. Juni 2004)

Sers, 

muss mir endlich ne Digicam leihen, dann wisst ihr warum ich mit dem Teil net auftauche... des ding is so :kotz:    :kotz:    das es schlimmer nimmer geht. ich guck mal das ich die cam von der Arbeit mitnehmen darf, dann können wir kollektiv den weißen Porzellangott anbeten. Besorgt euch schon mal ne Blindenbrille und nen Stock!! grins

Bis bald 

matze


----------



## TortureKing (17. Juni 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst garnet mit, weil DU vom Alter her net Retro genug bist!   Da gehn nur Ü30er an den Start... *scherz*
> 
> Nee, meinste die nehmen uns junge Hüpfer überhaupt mit?


Ihr könnt ja mit Windeln und Schnuller kommen


----------



## sunflower (17. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt ja mit Windeln und Schnuller kommen


Ach verdammt! Gerade jetzt, wo ich endlich allein auf's Töpfchen kann und die Dinger nicht mehr brauch.... Und den Schnuller mag ich eh net, gehör zur Daumenlutscherfraktion...


----------



## Frazer (17. Juni 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Ach verdammt! Gerade jetzt, wo ich endlich allein auf's Töpfchen kann und die Dinger nicht mehr brauch.... Und den Schnuller mag ich eh net, gehör zur Daumenlutscherfraktion...




Soll ich mich jetzt dazu äußern?!?!?!    

@RetroKing

Bin ja mal gespannt, was Du mittlerweile für ne Figur in so nem Glanzhöschen machst


----------



## TortureKing (17. Juni 2004)

hehe, zum Glück gehts nicht zum Retroklettern


----------



## Altitude (17. Juni 2004)

TortureKing[b schrieb:
			
		

> Preis:[/b] derjenige der die ältesten Klamotte am Körper hat, oder dementsprechendes Bikematerial dabei hat, bekommt von mir ein Eis spendiert .....



*traummodus an*
 Gewonnen...
mit meinem 94er Salsa Ala Carte und dem entsprechenden Trikot...des beim jetzigen Gewicht "sizilianisch" eng am Körper liegt...stehl ich jedem die Schau...





*traummodus aus*

Geile Idee  

aber ich kann an den beiden angegebenen Tagen leider nicht...


----------



## TortureKing (17. Juni 2004)

da haste schon Chancen  ...... wir können auch um eine Woche verschieben .... also am 29. oder 30. ...... ich bin da völlig frei und mache es von Euch abhängig .

P.S. Alti in ner Wurstpelle, stelle ich mir schon schön vor 
P.P.S. Ich spende auch gerne noch ein zusätzliches "Ich will so bleiben wie ich bin" Eis, für den "schönsten" Gesamteindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (17. Juni 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> *traummodus an*
> Gewonnen...
> mit meinem 94er Salsa Ala Carte und dem entsprechenden Trikot...des beim jetzigen Gewicht "sizilianisch" eng am Körper liegt...stehl ich jedem die Schau...
> 
> ...



vergiss es alti   dein hobel is ja viel zu neu..... ich komme mit Chantal MK II
schwer porno mittlerweile mit passenden trikot


----------



## showman (17. Juni 2004)

Also mit alten Leibchen und Höschen kann ich nicht mehr dienen (Gott sei Dank) aber ein 93 ger Team Marin ist doch auch was. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (18. Juni 2004)

hallo ihr retros ;-))


dann will ich die wurstpelle auch mal rausholen *lach* obwohl ich da ja jetzt wieder reinpasse, ohne auszusehen als wär ich ne presswurst *lach* mit nem "alten" bike kann ich nicht wirklich dienen. hätte da nur ein renner, aber dafür mit den super duper retro oldschool trikots *gg* lasst euch überraschen..*träller*


bin am we ja wech, werde aber sicher am montag dann lesen wann es nun stattfindet.

grüße coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (18. Juni 2004)

Hmm. Alte Klamotten hab ich keine, aber bei meinem Vater in der Garage gerade ein 1991er Trek im Originalzustand gefunden. Klar, Trek...aber trotzdem  

Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, dass ich ein passendes Trikot dazu auftreibe.   

Wann ist denn jetzt der endgueltige Termin? Am 22. kann ich nicht, 23. kaeme in Frage, die Woche drauf waere mir lieber...


----------



## TortureKing (18. Juni 2004)

zwecks Termin warten wir noch bis zum Weekend ... dann legen wir fest.


----------



## ea3040 (18. Juni 2004)

ihr seid so krass


220 beiträge wegen einmal posen bis zur eisdiele.

wir haben beim pizza essen sone dumme idee gehabt. 

hahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (18. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seid so krass
> 
> 
> 220 beiträge wegen einmal posen bis zur eisdiele.
> ...


kleiner Tip am Rande .......


----------



## Beelzebub (19. Juni 2004)

wir sind so krass weil wirs können


----------



## Coffee (20. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seid so krass
> 
> 
> 220 beiträge wegen einmal posen bis zur eisdiele.
> ...




diesmal brauchen wir mindestens 456 beiträge zum verabreden. denn so ne retrogeschichte + eisdielenposen erfordert einiges an zeit   

du hattest ja beim pizzaessen kurzfristig gekniffen   


ich merke schon, du bst gut gelaunt    da lach ich doch gleich mit hahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


grüßle von mutti


----------



## TortureKing (20. Juni 2004)

*Damit es es keine Verwirrungen gibt und ein Termin definitv fest gilt.

Retrobiken findet am 

Dienstag den 22. Juni um 18:30 

statt.*


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2004)

Schön,

und *wo* 

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (20. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Schön,
> 
> und *wo*
> 
> Gruß Showman


AM BOOTPARKPLATZ 

Treffpunkt: "Bootparkplatz" (Da wo früher "Das Boot" seine Pforten bis in die MorgenStunden geöffnet hatte)
Strecke: easy ohne größere technische Schwierigkeiten (auf Wunsch kann natürlich auch ne Showeinlage gemacht werden und ein oder 2 interessante Stellen gibt es dann doch ), Fahrtzeit ca. 1,5 - 2 Stunden (ähnlich Eisdielenbiken)
Schweißfaktor: geht schon
Erholung: entweder Biergarten oder Eisdiele danach
Preis: derjenige der die ältesten Klamotte am Körper hat, oder dementsprechendes Bikematerial dabei hat, bekommt von mir ein Eis spendiert .....


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2004)

> AM BOOTPARKPLATZ



Und wo ist der BOOTPARKPLATZ bzw. wie komm ich da hin. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (20. Juni 2004)

@showman: du kanntest das Boot net?
Ist am Eibacher Hafen 

Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (20. Juni 2004)

Wer von den Retrofähigen das Boot nicht kannte .....   tztztz .....

Hafenstraße.

Wenn man von Eibach kommend auf die Autobahn (Südwesttangente) in Richtung München fahren will, ist kurz nach der großen Brücke über den Kanal (vor der Brücke ist bei dieser Fahrtrichtung die große Feuerwache links )vor der Autobahneinfahrt rechts ein Parkplatz


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2004)

Ja Schätzchen,

ich bin halt von der anderen Fraktion, die wo richtige Musik höhrn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Wenn du mich fragst wo das Metal Mania oder das Groovy waren oder das Brown Sougar is, das weiß ich   

Mit denen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hab ich nix am Hut.

Am Boot bin ich immer nur wenn ich am Woende mal malochen mußte vorbeigebiked und hab mich über die seltsamen Gestalten in seltsamen Gewändern gewundert die da überall rumlagen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (20. Juni 2004)

Tja
1. des Groovy kennt wohl jeder
2. am Boot gabs auch Headbanging_days
aber du gehts ja schon um 22.30 ins Bett
da bekommt man sowas nicht mit   
Blacksurf


----------



## Frazer (20. Juni 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Tja
> 1. des Groovy kennt wohl jeder




Neeee, ich z.B. kenns nicht     

Aber des liegt wohl eher daran, dass ich 

a) zu einer jüngeren Generation gehöre und 
b) eine etwas andere Musik bevorzuge


----------



## Altitude (20. Juni 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Neeee, ich z.B. kenns nicht
> 
> Aber des liegt wohl eher daran, dass ich
> 
> ...



wohl eher:

*c) ich um diese Zeit zum putzen war!*


----------



## subbnkaschber (20. Juni 2004)

man, jetzt wo ich mein altes bike endlich "vorzeigen" darf (ich hätte das eis gewonnen   ) muss ich auf den stöpsel aufpassen.  stöpsel = nico = 2,75 jahre alt.   

@tortureking - sorry nix zu machen ..................... muss passen   
lass uns am mittwoch, donnerstag ... wieder heimlich üben   

@showman
warst du auch einer von denen die im groovi im kreis standen und die haare auf den boden warfen   da hätten wir uns schon eher getroffen. aber der blick war beim headbangen immer auf den boden gerichtet


----------



## TortureKing (20. Juni 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> man, jetzt wo ich mein altes bike endlich "vorzeigen" darf (ich hätte das eis gewonnen   ) muss ich auf den stöpsel aufpassen.  stöpsel = nico = 2,75 jahre alt.
> 
> @tortureking - sorry nix zu machen ..................... muss passen
> lass uns am mittwoch, donnerstag ... wieder heimlich üben
> ...



Shit .... bin für Donnerstag


----------



## subbnkaschber (20. Juni 2004)

@tk
evtl. ist das neue bike dann schon da


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Juni 2004)

och nööö am donnerstag muss ich bis 19uhr arbeiten. lieber dann am mittwoch wo ich jetzt extra noch Chantal am we geputzt und etwas umgebaut habe.


boah was zähltn ihr da für schuppen auf   ich kenn sie alle!!  spontan fällt mir da noch das dröhnland in der südstadt und das ofenrohr ein.


----------



## Coffee (21. Juni 2004)

yeahhhhhhhh am legendääääären boot ;-) schade das es das nich mehr gibt *lach*da konnte man richtig abfeiern und zur erfrischung zwischen durch konnte man mal eben von der brücke in den kanal hopsen *gg*ofenrohr, waren auch die ganz heissen zeiten. war damals als gerade diese eine gruppe *überleg* na ihr wisst schon, die so schwarz angezogen waren..und den strubbel haaren... ganz bekannt...mir liegts uff der zunge.....
in waren. ja ja, das waren zeiten ;-) da gabs doch noch diesen point basar, da am kino. boah das waren damals dort die in klamotten schlechthin *lach*



ok, also wann ist das biken? muss mal sehen ob ich da dann schon an der infusionsnadel hänge. melde mcih also vorher und komme dann aber evtl zumindest in den biergarten o. eisdiele.

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (21. Juni 2004)

@coffee: genau der pointbasar! Da gabs die coolen Sachen
später dann war das Kitsch angesagt

blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (21. Juni 2004)

Sacht ma, seid ihr alle so alt oder bin ich definitiv einfach doch nur zu jung????    

Ok ok, den Pointbasar kenn sogar ich noch, aber die anderen Lokalitäten sagen mir ja wirklich nix....

Übrigens: ich werd nicht mit zum Biken kommen können, mein Retrobike ist noch nicht feddich und ich muss auch noch in a Vorlesung   

Grüße


----------



## TortureKing (21. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> *Damit es es keine Verwirrungen gibt und ein Termin definitv fest gilt.
> 
> Retrobiken findet am
> 
> ...


es findet immer noch da statt 

meine Bemerkung zu Subbnkaschber bezügl. Donnerstag war auf unsere normale Bikerunde gemünzt


----------



## Beelzebub (22. Juni 2004)

werd dann gleich mal mein bike einpacken   damit ich pünktlich da bin.


----------



## blacksurf (22. Juni 2004)

@all..ich weiss noch nicht ob ich es schaffe, muss noch Geschenke besorgen mein Liebster hat Morgen Geburtstag   

PANIK! und ich hab noch nix...


cu
Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (22. Juni 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @all..ich weiss noch nicht ob ich es schaffe, muss noch Geschenke besorgen mein Liebster hat Morgen Geburtstag
> 
> PANIK! und ich hab noch nix...
> 
> ...


ruf mich doch einfach an .... Tel per PN


----------



## TortureKing (22. Juni 2004)

Wenn das Wetter weiterhin spinnt, werden wir wohl auf nächste Woche verschieben müssen.

Ich werde heute Nachmittag nochmals posten was Sache ist, wer nicht im Forum sein kann, ruft mich am besten heute Nachmittag einfach an (wer die Nummer nicht hat PN schicken)

C.U.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (22. Juni 2004)

Aufgrund der unsicheren Wetterlage und dadurch das Showman und Blacksurf auch nicht können, verschieben wir um eine Woche auf nächsten Dienstag zur selben Zeit


----------



## Coffee (22. Juni 2004)

kommt mir auch entgegen ;-)


grüßle coffee


----------



## blacksurf (22. Juni 2004)

Wer gibt dem Beelze per Tel oder SMS bescheid (habe keine Nummer)
damit er nicht umsonst wartet? Danke!

cu
Blacksurf


----------



## nutallabrot (22. Juni 2004)

hei super, nachdem ich den Fred erst jetzt lese bin ich ja froh, dass sich der Termin um eine Woche verschiebt, dann kann ich nämlich auch! 

Hmmm, welche Retro-Schleuder nehm ich denn da? Ach, ich weiss schon....das schicke grün-blaue MT Racing, das sich so schön mit der grünen Radlerhose beisst. Trikot-mäßig muss ich passen, das alte von 1994 trage ich nämlich immer noch (kein Scheiss! Was wirklich gut ist bleibt immer modern....).

Dumm nur, dass mein alter Hammerhead mit Stoffüberzug und die verspiegelte Gatorz-Brille mit lila Bügeln bei meinen Eltern liegen


----------



## nutallabrot (22. Juni 2004)

da fällt mir ein: Als Zugezogener habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung wo der Treffpunkt sein soll. Wer kann Abhilfe leisten?


----------



## Beelzebub (22. Juni 2004)

der king hatte meine nummer bin also nicht umsonst hingefahren. mach ich mir halt nen faulen  

@jens: haste ne beschreibung oder brauchst du noch?


----------



## TortureKing (22. Juni 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Wer gibt dem Beelze per Tel oder SMS bescheid (habe keine Nummer)
> damit er nicht umsonst wartet? Danke!
> 
> cu
> Blacksurf


keine Angst ..... 

@ Nutellabrot .... lass doch mal die Handynummer rüberwachsen ..... und vergess nicht nen neuen Schlauch als Reserve mitzunehmen 

Also nochmals:

Neuer Termin zum Retrobiken
Dienstag 29.6. 18:30

Treffpunkt und alles andere bleibt beim alten.

Danke für das Gespräch


----------



## nutallabrot (28. Juni 2004)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Termin noch steht. Ich hab extra die Mühle geputzt ;-)

Wo gehts zum Treffpunkt???


----------



## TortureKing (28. Juni 2004)

Klar doch 












P.S. Ich hoffe ich hab mir bis dahin wieder eine Kiste fertig (denke aber schon (noch schrottiger als mein altes)) ..... mein Merida Carbon hatte am Samstag keine Lust mehr meine süße Last zu tragen und sagte den Klebestellen an der Sattelrohrmuffe und dem Hinterbau das sie sich lösen sollen .....


----------



## Altitude (28. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Klar doch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich schon erwähnt, daß ich Morgen nicht kann...der Beelze und der Murat auch net, wir schauen uns Höllentour an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (28. Juni 2004)

selber Schuld  
.... Kinotermin ist verschiebbar - Fehlen beim Retrobiken .... unverzeihlich


----------



## Altitude (28. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> selber Schuld
> .... Kinotermin ist verschiebbar - Fehlen beim Retrobiken .... unverzeihlich



aber nicht, wenn das Cine plant, Höllentour ab Donnerstag nicht mehr zu zeigen....


----------



## TortureKing (28. Juni 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> aber nicht, wenn das Cine plant, Höllentour ab Donnerstag nicht mehr zu zeigen....


oh shit .... ich muss auch noch rein   ... danke für die Info, ich geh dann Mittwoch


----------



## blacksurf (28. Juni 2004)

HI, Höllentour lohnt sich!
absolutes Muss  
blacksurf


----------



## subbnkaschber (28. Juni 2004)

@tk   
bin dabei   

ps. was is mit der karte - kommst vorbei? die oxidiert hier so rum


----------



## nutallabrot (29. Juni 2004)

wie ist denn der Zeitbedarf für die Tour? Ich sollte nämlich um halb 9 etwa wieder geputzt und geduscht sein. 

Und ich weiss immer noch nicht wie ich zum Bootsparkplatz komme. Irgendwo Hafenstrasse, aber dann? Falls das da oben eine Stadtplan-Grafik ist kann ich die nicht erkennen (habe da nur ein X).


----------



## TortureKing (29. Juni 2004)

@ Nutella ..... reine Fahrzeit ca 1,5 - 2 Stunden ... mußt halt das Eis weglassen 

probiers mal hier mit dem Bild

http://interessenpark.de/Sonstiges/MTB-Forum/retroscan0005.jpg
und hier
http://interessenpark.de/Sonstiges/MTB-Forum/retroscan0004.jpg

ansonsten fahre einfach die Hafenstraße von Eibach kommend Stadteinwärts und sobald Du über den Kanal fährst, noch bevor es auf die Autobahn geht ist ein kleiner Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite (Auschschilderung Personenschifffahrt) dort ist der Treffpunkt.

Ansdonsten ruf mich auf dem Handy an


----------



## merkt_p (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

wir sind heute am Steinbrüchlein unterwegs, wenn ich eine Truppe mit total alten bikes und absolut ollen Klamotten sehe, seid ihr das wahrscheinlich.

Viel Spass beim retrobiken und anschließend in den Biergarten beim Steinbrüchlein, dort sind wir auch immer nach dem radeln (hat zwar Dienstags Ruhetag aber da wir alle vier Wochen aufkreuzen, machen sie eine Ausnahme. Soweit ich weiss gib es da auch Eis).

Heavy Trails Martin


----------



## Beelzebub (29. Juni 2004)

hoffe ihr habt euren spaß. ich hab heut alles übern haufen geschmissen und mein auto grad urlaubsfit gemacht.morgen packe ich und donnerstag nach der arbeit hau ich ab.
feitag lüttich die helden der landstraße bewundern,sonntag bretagne (SSP liegt schon im auto) und dort dann nochmal die junges bewundern.

wer mich auf der 7ten etappe endeckt dem spendier ich ein eis   kleiner tip:
bin irgendwo zwischen Matignon / Port-à-la-Duc und Sables-d'Or-les-Pins. ist ab den letzten 66km vor dem ziel.

und wenn mir einer die etappe auf vhs aufnehmen würde wär das oberspitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subbnkaschber (29. Juni 2004)

LOL - war saugeil. Extrem Biergarting und danach noch Eisdieling war angesagt. Schee   . Den Hingucker des Tages hat TK gewonnen. Geiles Leibchen - hab fast nen Hormonschub bekommen   .
@tk Her mit die Bildersn


----------



## TortureKing (29. Juni 2004)

hehe ... ja, den roten Kopf hab ich nicht vom schnellen Fahren gehabt 



P.S Reisebericht folgt morgen


----------



## TortureKing (30. Juni 2004)

Neulich in einer langweiligen Reihenhaussiedlung, mit noch langweiligeren Bewohnern, in einer langweiligen Straße, in einem langweiligen Stadteil Nürnberg´s, trug es sich zu das ein midlife-gebeutelter und etwas zu dicker Mann vor dem Spiegel stand und sich vor Lachen nicht mehr halten konnte .. seine Frau und die Kinder standen hinter ihm und taten ihm gleich 

Warum ?

*Retrobiken am Nürnberger Hafen *

Aus diesem Grund hatte sich Herr K. aus N. in die 18 Jahre alten, heute aufgrund der veränderten Körperform anders passenden Radklamotten gezwängt, fühlte sich vor eventuellen, möglicherweise plötzlich auftretenden Trombosen extrem sicher und sah grauenhafte 4 Stunden des Baucheinziehens vor sich.
Beim Verlassen wunderte sich K. über die Sonnenbrillen auf den Köpfen seiner kompletten Familie  den ungläubigen Blick seines Sohnes wird er nie vergessen.

. Vor dem Haus wartete schon ein auch bekanntes (äußerst bunt bekleidetes) Mitglied des berüchtigten Forums um mit Hr. K. zum Treffpunkt mit den anderen Bikern zu fahren .. noch ein kurzer Gruß vom Nachbarn  OH .(pause) .. neue Radkleidung Hr. K. ?  . Bevor ich etwas erwidern konnte, lachten die Kinder auf der Straße  Ui guck mal, Mamma, der Mann da , übrigens kommt demnächst mal wieder ein Zirkus in die Stadt?, .. ein Dackel zog jaulend den Schwanz ein und verkroch sich Hilfe suchend hinter seiner Mamma .. das ist das Leben eines bekennenden Retrobikers.

 schön wenn man vom berühmten Der Kopf geht mit eines/r fremden Passanten/in, wieder mal etwas verwöhnt wird . 


Treffpunkt Bootparkplatz 18:30

Unglaublich, aber es sind wirklich noch andere Irre gekommen die sich entweder als Presswurst im Kunstdarm verkleidet haben, oder/und wunderschöne Zeitzeugen der Fahrradtechnik dabei haben .. das Retro-Biken kann starten .. also erst mal schnell losfahren kräftig in die Pedale treten um den blicksicheren Wald zu erreichen .. dort angekommen erst mal anständig durchatmen und sich aklimatisieren  fernab der Zivilisation fahren wir durch die Wälder und Auen im Nürnberger Süden, erschrecken manchen Wanderer durch spontane Netzhautablösung ob der etwas anderen Farbgebung mancher Radsportbekleidung  bis .. ja bis einer sagt  "wie wär´s mit Biergarten am Steinbrüchla ?" Gedankenfetzen von alten Bekannten die einem seltsam lächelnd begrüßen oder netten Girls deren Lächeln man gerne auf andere Art erhalten hätte, schwirren durch den Kopf .. nix da, alles blöde Psychomoskitos  Ja da gehen wir hin  also vorsichtig hingefahren ..  zum Glück sind nicht viele Besucher dort . Die schauen zwar seltsam aber was soll´s, die Maß wirds schon richten ..

Nachdem wir jegliche Hemmungen abgelegt hatten, ging es weiter durch die Wälder am Steinbrüchla, zurück zum Müllberg . Dort noch schnell 2 Abfahrten gemacht und wieder zurück zum schützenden Auto .. noch schnell am Bootparkplatz ein paar bewundernde Blicke der dort um diese Uhrzeit ansässigen Homosexuellen erheischt .. (Gänsehaut  ) .. einige verabschieden sich und andere machen sich noch auf ein schnelles Eis auf zur Eibacher Eisdiele .. neuen Abenteuern entgegen 


Schee war´s  
..und danke an Blacksurf, Nutellabrot, Subbnkaschber & Showman für deren Mut


----------



## TortureKing (30. Juni 2004)

*Lecker Bike*





*auch alt*





*ich bin verliebt .....*





*"Wie schaust Du denn aus? " ...... " Und Du erst"* 










*da isses wieder*





*und da .... *





 





*Warum ist mein Kopf plötzlich größer geworden ?*





 





*selten so viele HT´s auf nem Haufen gesehen*





*ups *





*Die Retrokaschber*


----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2004)

boahhh ist das schweine geil.

ich bitte höfligst dies nochmal zu wiederholen. dann natürlich in meinem beisein. denn ich konnte aus gesundheitlichen gründen leider nciht kommen. das corti haut mich leider etwas um. meine nacht war heute um 1 uhr zuende ;-( und hatte erst um 11 begonnen. ihr könnt euch denke wies mir jetzt geht *heul*


also ich bitte um dingende wiederholung ;-)


grüße coffee


P.S. vielen dank für die bilder


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2004)

Hey TK dich sieht man garnicht in Vollmontur?
Wo ist das Bild von showman *gg*


grüsse
Blacksurf


PS: Schee wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (30. Juni 2004)

Tolle Sache,

wir waren leider etwas später am Biergarten am Steinbrüchla (so gegen 21:00 Uhr) Hätte geren mitgelacht   .

Viele Grüsse Martin


----------



## TortureKing (30. Juni 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Hey TK dich sieht man garnicht in Vollmontur?
> Wo ist das Bild von showman *gg*
> 
> 
> ...




@ Frau Dolomiti ..... das erträgt mein Selbstwertgefühl nur in dieser Größe 







@ Coffee ..... klaro

@ All ..... mitmachen


----------



## nutallabrot (30. Juni 2004)

Danke für die tolle Tour! Und fürs nächste Mal schraube ich auch Cleats an die alten Schluppen und versuche meine alte Radlhose wieder zu finden, die so schön grün perfekt zum Lack passt   

Und hei, ungefedert zu fahren hat was echt uriges!


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> Und hei, ungefedert zu fahren hat was echt uriges!




Wusste garnicht das ich urig unterwegs bin *ggg*


@TK, sehr fein
nur Mut!

Katja


----------



## nutallabrot (30. Juni 2004)

ungefedert! Front-gefedert gildet nicht (wenn dann nur mit lock-out) 

es muss einem so richtig die Plomben rausschütteln, hehe


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2004)

ach, ich fahre an meinem Crossbike auch Starrgabel

ist schön schnell


----------



## Beelzebub (30. Juni 2004)

bei den bildern ärgerts mich ja noch mehr nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.
coffee zustimm das schreit nach wiederholung,aber bitte nicht nächste woche.


----------



## Beelzebub (30. Juni 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> ungefedert! Front-gefedert gildet nicht (wenn dann nur mit lock-out)
> 
> es muss einem so richtig die Plomben rausschütteln, hehe



evil rider würde jetzt sagen "suspension sucks your style down"


----------



## aprillaprill (30. Juni 2004)

mal ne frage mädels warum bedarf es immer einen mehrseitigen thread wenn ihr euch zum biken treffen wollt wir machen das so . sonntag zeit? ja wann um xy uhr wir treffen uns bei xy . sache vertig ihr labert und labert ich an eurer stelle würde die zeit die ihr hier verbringt lieber zum biken nutzen .


----------



## TortureKing (30. Juni 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> ich an eurer stelle würde die zeit die ihr hier verbringt lieber zum biken nutzen .


wir auch ... wenn da nicht so´n bißchen Arbeit wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage mädels warum bedarf es immer einen mehrseitigen thread wenn ihr euch zum biken treffen wollt wir machen das so . sonntag zeit? ja wann um xy uhr wir treffen uns bei xy . sache vertig ihr labert und labert ich an eurer stelle würde die zeit die ihr hier verbringt lieber zum biken nutzen .




wil wir mädels auch immer länger im bad brauchen, sagt man uns nach ;-) 

ausserdem stellen wir dies immer unter dem stern der komunikation. kennt ihr jungen aber ja scheinbar nicht so gut   macht aber nix, kommt mit dem alter meist ganz automatisch. also nix für ungut. klick einfach nciht rein wenn es dir zulange wird ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (30. Juni 2004)

Hi @ all,

jou war net schlecht. Jetzt ist aber erst mal wieder Pizzaplauder und dann Eisdiehlenbiken und dann wieder Retrobiken. 

@ Beelze und die die net dabeiwaren,

nehmt euch das nächste mal halt die Zeit.

Gruß Showman

PS: TK vielen dank für die gekonnten Showeinlagen. Bist halt auch ein kleinergroßer Showman


----------

